# VGA out  looks better than HDMI



## patkim (Nov 30, 2011)

I recently upgraded to Gigabyte 880GMUsb3 mobo that has onboard ATI 4250 graphics and HDMI out port. 

Compared to HDMI, the VGA out looks brighter and much clear. On HDMI out the picture looks dull and the colors appear slightly blurred around the text.

I set the resolution of the LCD tv to around 1200x768 or so which is comfortable to view. 
Could there be something wrong?


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 30, 2011)

to see better text, set clear type in windows... And try native resolution of your Monitor.. mention your monitor make and model.


----------



## ico (Nov 30, 2011)

I know what you are talking there.

You'll need to mess a bit around the Scaling and scanning options in the driver and with your TV to get the right picture.

Example, if I use 0% and ask my TV to scan the right picture to fit in the size, I get blurred text. Because the TV doesn't really scan properly.

Whereas, when I set my TV at default settings use the driver to scale properly, text looks good.

This is what I'm talking about:
*i.imgur.com/7pZ9H.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2011)

VGA out looks better than HDMI
I don't think so...
u just have to do some changes in display control panel as given above


----------

